
Why Can’t a Woman Be More Like a Man? - andrenth
http://quillette.com/2018/05/24/cant-woman-like-man/
======
to_bpr
Why Can't Modern "Journalism" Go A Day Without Divisive Content?

------
intopieces
Article could have been a fascinating survey of research on the topic but
couldn’t resist bringing politics into it. Really ruins the piece when the
author has a clear axe to grind.

